# Odissea nello spazio



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente, il progetto è consegnato.
Ha richiesto 4 ore di sonno a notte, 20 di lavoro, per un periodo di tempo che non mi piace ricordare, ma è andata.

Così, posso ripartire "tranquilla" 

La macchina di mia madre è sempre out, così mi riscaldo per il viaggio con camminata+bus per stazione+bus per aeroporto.
Stavolta solo bagaglio a mano, più semplice.
In aereo mi appisolo... nella media della mia vita attuale, sembra una giornata perfetta...

Mi risveglio all'improvviso con un senso di oppressione. Una fortissima nausea, mi gira la testa, ho la visione appannata, con lampi di luce. So che vuol dire che sto per svenire.
Mi tolgo il maglione, mi raddrizzo, respiro... non cambia nulla, il senso di nausea e irrealtà aumenta. Mi slaccio la cintura, il colletto... nulla.
Penso di chiamare aiuto, ma che dico? "scusate sto per svenire?"

Ehm, a posteriori avrei dovuto farlo, ma non pensavo lucidamente. Al momento, penso che rifugiarmi in bagno mi aiuti.

Ci arrivo barcollando... entro, mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di aiuto, mi giro, cerco di chiamare qualcuno ma, semplicemente, svengo.
Avevo la mano sulla maniglia, e crollando giù la porta si chiude. E nessuno ha sentito nulla.

...

Rinvengo e mi rendo conto di che cosa è successo. Sono mezza seduta sul copritazza, appoggiata con la schiena alla parete. Mi sporgo per cercare di aprire la porta e... svengo ancora.

...

Rinvengo quando qualcuno apre la porta.
Sono sul pavimento, riversa sopra la tazza.
Damn. Persona educata, chiude la porta per garantirmi privacy.

Non so quanto ci ho messo, ma sono riuscita a individuare e premere il pulsante per chiamare le hostess. E finalmente ho avuto aiuto.

Due simil-Cola dopo, sotto un getto di aria condizionata, sto ancora lottando per mantenermi cosciente.
Alla fine mi ha aiutato l'aria fredda della sera usciti dall'aereo.

Ho dovuto concentrarmi ogni secondo del susseguente bus+camminata+bus per non vomitare e/o svenire.
Cazzarola, che viaggio infame.

E non sto tanto bene neppure oggi.

E dopodomani riparto....






(no, non sono incinta, sì, sono sicura al 100%, e non ho particolari malattie)


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Sono attacchi di panico?

Mia figlia più grande ogni tanto ne ha, purtroppo.

Anche lei è sempre in viaggio, oggi è volata a Bari.

Auguri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

o mamma mia Nau come mi dispiace. Ma ti capita spesso? Ti sei beccata un virus? porca miseria... facci sapere come stai. Saperti da sola, lontana da casa che stai male...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2013)

Devastata, no, non sono attacchi di panico. Ne ho avuto uno solo una volta, anni fa, e non sono quelli (mi spiace per tua figlia però... spero che sia seguita da un medico...).

Sbri, che ti devo dire? Non ho febbre, non è un virus.
Sono in ufficio... mica mi faccio tutto quel viaggio per stare a casa (che puzza di grasso andato a male poi :smile

Oggi vado lenta lenta, come una bradipina. Mi gira un pò la testa, sono debole, mi sposto con difficoltà. Faccio fatica a concentrarmi, ma mi sono trovata, tra le tante cose da fare, quella a più basso indice di impegno, e sto dietro a quella.

Sinceramente? Ho un pò paura per dopodomani. Non credo che si ripeterà -razionalmente- però sì è stato brutto, e un pò di timore ce l'ho.

E sì, lo ammetto, trovarmi al freddo, di sera, lontana da casa, senza nessuno da chiamare, col borsone pesante e le gambe che mi reggevano a stento. E' stato deprimente.
A casa non c'era nessuno. Ho controllato in internet il numero del pronto soccorso di qua.

Mi sentivo un pochino sola al mondo


----------



## Nameless (5 Marzo 2013)

che sia la dieta?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2013)

Naaaa, sono a dieta ma non è una di quelle che ti stroncano.
Mangio meno, ma in modo sensato....

E poi dai, ma che svieni mentre stavi dormendo? Capisco mentre fai una maratona soto il solleone d'agosto in mezzo al deserto, ma dormendo..

Bon, ora cedo le armi.
Torno a casa, non ce la faccio. Mi manca il fiato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Nau mi raccomando. Se avverti altri sintomi simili pronto soccorso. Sarà mica la muffa?


----------



## Arianna (5 Marzo 2013)

Vertigini?


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Una visita neurologica sarebbe utile, non trascurarti.

Si, mia figlia è seguita da un medico, deve per forza, altrimenti si ripresentano.

Auguri.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

minchia, anche a me è venuta in mente la muffa o qualcosa che respiri in quella casa...:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2013)

Il mio amico traditore settoriale ha ipotizzato prima attacco d'ansia (mentre dormivo ) e poi intossicazione alimentare.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Stamattina va meglio, molto meglio.
Ho ancora dei calamari sotto gli occhi da imbastirci una grigliata per 4, ma sto meglio.
Non tanto da riprendere i miei pur timidi esercizi fisici, ma almeno da affrontare una giornata piena in ufficio.

Per domani... ammetto, sono timorosa. 

Grazie, chicche belle, per avermi fatto sentire il vostro interesse per me


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

a me è successo attacco d'ansia mentre dormivo 
e gli stessi sintomi...
lavori troppo troppo stress avanti e indietro tutti i giorni la testa sempre un pò qui ma anche lì...
spero di non essermi dimenticata nulla ...ora vado ma devo ancora pensare a questo ...
facccio questa telefonata ...non rispondono perchè?
vabbo chiamo dopo ...mi sono dimenticata di chiamare ....non so più se è la terra che gira o io che stò girando intorno ad essa ...ecc..ecc...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena;bt7585 ha detto:
			
		

> a me è successo attacco d'ansia mentre dormivo
> e gli stessi sintomi...
> lavori troppo troppo stress avanti e indietro tutti i giorni la testa sempre un pò qui ma anche lì...
> spero di non essermi dimenticata nulla ...ora vado ma devo ancora pensare a questo ...
> ...


Quindi possono succedere anche mentre si dorme... non pensavo.
Allora... sì, può essere eccome. Caspita se può essere.

Vabbè, allora non c'è scampo :smile:
Alla fine mi vieteranno l'accesso alla compagnia aerea


----------



## Carola (6 Marzo 2013)

si succede

a me periodo di forte stress oltre le solite cose ero in ufficio e dirigevo intanto tre figli fuori
ero fuori e pensavo a cosa mi ero scordata in ufficio
e le altre tremilacose
fatto er botto

sonos egnali però da nn sottovalutare significa che stai chiedendo troppo

come fare diversamente guarda ancora non lo so

un abbraccio

certo che si si spaventa e non poco


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Ok, ora comincio a preoccuparmi


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Scusate, ma SE fossero attacchi d'ansia, c'è modo per mitigarli quando arrivano?
Che so, pensare a cose belle, respirare, bere...
Ci sono trucchi per renderli meno brutti? Concentrarsi sul fatto che sono "solo" attacchi di ansia...


----------



## Carola (6 Marzo 2013)

preoccuparsi no nel senso nonsono mortali anche se appaiono tali

rivedere proprio stile di vita si
a me fecero fare dosaggi ormonalia vevo tutto sballato

tre gravidanze ma non significa nulla
era definito stress da surmenage

a me fu utile il training autogeno
ed eserizi di respirazione

e per assurdo..l'amante

ma quest'ultimo ecco..lascerei stare come cura.

seriamente la respirazione fondamentale
rescue remedy - fiori di bach ( xanax nei casi più forti)

terapia ( es venne fuori il panico scaturito da un lutto forte dinazi a me)

ecco.

un abbraccio e coccolati


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

fori di bach (rescu remedy) o anche xanax ma questo 
almeno a me faceva dormire ovunque ... 

respirare camminare pensare che è una cosa passeggera e che passa 
non so io ne ho presi due e per non svenire 
ho dovtuto camminare 
il primo dormivo mi ha svegliato questo senso di mancamento
reazione camminare ma era abbastanza leggero 
il secondo una botta che pensavo sul serio di non passare la notte...
sempre nel sonno questo senso di mancamento questa volta 
mi alzo e oltre al sudore caldo poi freddo tremore gambe braccia  tanta salivazione...
ma che ne so non riuscivo a fermarmi ho camminato in casa 
dal soggiorno al bagno dalle 2 all 5 finchè sono crollata credo non ricordo...
ricordo solo povero mio marito che non volevo svegliare che poi si è 
svegliato ed è stato lì sul divano a guardarmi andare avanti e indietro ma è stato importante comunque era una presenza anche se si stava muti io non riuscivo manco a parlare....


ridimensione la tue possibilità 
non so come  ma la salute è tua ....


Terapia non so a me lo pscico non ha voluto rubarmi i soldi ...
ero sana ...
solo stanca fisicamnete e con la mente satura...
dopo lo sbaghetto ho decisamnete mollato 
i miei cani hanno bisogno di me ....




tua  figlia ha bisogno di te....


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena;bt7599 ha detto:
			
		

> fori di bach (rescu remedy) o anche xanax ma questo
> almeno a me faceva dormire ovunque ...
> 
> respirare camminare pensare che è una cosa passeggera e che passa
> ...


mi raccomando


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Grazie a tutte, davvero...

Purtroppo non posso fare assolutamente nulla per alleggerire la mia situazione.
Lo faccio proprio per mia figlia...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao, a me gli attacchi di panico vengono praticamente solo quando dormo e soo più forti rispetto a quelli che raramente si presentano di giorno


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7594 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate, ma SE fossero attacchi d'ansia, c'è modo per mitigarli quando arrivano?
> Che so, pensare a cose belle, respirare, bere...
> Ci sono trucchi per renderli meno brutti? Concentrarsi sul fatto che sono "solo" attacchi di ansia...


Siediti per terra se puoi. Apri le gambe distendi le braccia e aspetta
non combatterli, stai lì lascia che arrivi e poi lentamente se ne va
Non é facile e le prime volte é impossibile. Io ho preso bassi dosi di ansiolitico per mesi. Ora l'ansiolitico è sempre con me ma riesco il più delle volte a non prenderlo


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7578 ha detto:
			
		

> Naaaa, sono a dieta ma non è una di quelle che ti stroncano.
> Mangio meno, ma in modo sensato....
> 
> E poi dai, ma che svieni mentre stavi dormendo? Capisco mentre fai una maratona soto il solleone d'agosto in mezzo al deserto, ma dormendo..
> ...


Su mia figlia oltre allo stress per un lavoro molto impegnativo e di grosse responsabilità anche penali in caso di errori, incide la dieta, appena ci prova sta male.

Il fatto di mangiare meno incide sull'umore.


----------

